# DC Please Notify Me!



## StirBlue (Apr 5, 2007)

When there are changes made in the way the DC Forum is operating, please notify me.  Some of the changes require the user to restart their computer.  It would be nice to send everyone an e-mail.  On several occasions when my computer was not functioning properly, it related to DC.  Today I noticed that my DC e-mails were coming into bulk rather than my inbox.  I had to restart my computer because of this.  In short, why do I have to troubleshoot?  Just send me an e-mail!  It would simply state due to >>>>>>>, you may need to restart your computer.  Thank you for your cooperation and attention to this matter.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2007)

StirBlue, I am not sure, but that sounds like something specific to your computer, not DC. As far as I know there have been no recent changes to the site.

There has never been a change on DC that has required me to restart my computer.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2007)

We had some problems over the past 24-hours if you were trying to log into the portal page ... but it automatically redirected you to the forum listing page. This, however, would not impact your e-mail or cause you to have to "reboot" your computer.

Honestly - the symptoms you described sound more like a configuration problem on your end.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> When there are changes made in the way the DC Forum is operating, please notify me. Some of the changes require the user to restart their computer. It would be nice to send everyone an e-mail. On several occasions when my computer was not functioning properly, it related to DC. Today I noticed that my DC e-mails were coming into bulk rather than my inbox. I had to restart my computer because of this. In short, why do I have to troubleshoot? Just send me an e-mail! It would simply state due to >>>>>>>, you may need to restart your computer. Thank you for your cooperation and attention to this matter.


Stirblue,
I had that problem where all my mail from Dc even my private messages were being dumped into bulk mail..They wanted me to then send the messages to them for review and then they would forward the mail to my in box. Now there is a spot at the top header on bulk mail that says this is not spam and it will send the mail to my inbox without the other hassle..They (yahoo) about drove me nuts before and it bugged the dickens out of me that they were reading even private messages. Now things are fine and an occasional post slips through but not often..I guess I sent them so many reviews they got sick of me.

kadesma


----------

